# NABZU October $27.00 Calls



## still_in_school (18 August 2004)

Hi Guys,

currently looking at purchasing NABZU October Calls @ .58 - .60 cents, on the T/A below.

*OBV* is bouncing off lows, but the stock is steadly going up..
*SMA* has just turned positive
*RSI* is showing some momentum, and NAB is steady and strong at current prices

Any Suggestions/confirmations ?

Cheers,
sis


----------



## still_in_school (18 August 2004)

Also if you note, the MACD (12,26) and MACD EMA (9)have just crossed... showing some upside

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Joe Blow (18 August 2004)

It does look like NAB is in for a bit of a rebound in the short term. Whether or not it will be sustained is a different matter.

But NAB has got to represent good value at these levels for the investor taking a long term view.


----------



## still_in_school (18 August 2004)

Hi Joe,

definetly agree, that NAB represents good value at this level... lets just hope the rest of the market see's it this way...  

Cheers,
sis


----------



## still_in_school (19 August 2004)

...even the NABJ6 Sept $26.50 Calls are looking very promising...

Cheers,
sis


----------

